# Teasley Lake Panorama



## GAJoe (Feb 8, 2017)

Had to upgrade to Lightroom 6.8 for the new camera. It makes panoramas so easy to do. This was 4 or 5 images resized to about 10%.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 8, 2017)

Oooohh - nice pano - well composed.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 8, 2017)

Yea ,What Dennis said !


----------



## rip18 (Feb 9, 2017)

Good one!  Looks like the upgrade in Lightroom was good for you & us too!


----------

